# Pics and ?



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Everybody,
Haven't posted in a while. One year ago on the 16th of this month I posted about some Hackberry logs I picked up. I wanted to spalt them. Well it's been a year and I finally took them to the mill. Below are some pics. Some of it turned out good and some had spalted only on the ends. We still have 2 more logs to cut. I will add pics later. My ? is what is the best way to dry these without twisting and bowing. Thanks in advance, Woodman58

P.S. The guy in the pic is a sawyer friend. He's the one with the saw mill. If the econemy ever gets better I will get me one.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My ? is what is the best way to dry these without twisting and bowing..


Just like wood stacked/stickered in the background. From my experience hackberry dries relatively flat. And spalting ''tames'' most if not all species. It seems to break down some of the fibers and internal stress. I know for example fresh felled sweetgum I can't get to dry flat for the life of me..._spalted_ sweetgum doesn't cause me much problem-it lays flat (well flatter anyway) while drying.


.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

stack it up with stickers. i stack mine on 12ft forklift pallets set up on 8x8x16 cement blocks and sticker each layer and weigh it down with more bricks so it stays flat.


----------

